# DIY FX5 spraybar question



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

So I decided to make a 36" spraybar for my 4ft tank.

My fx5 is too big to fit in my stand so I have it to the left of it.

As a result, the hose for the output is about 5 1/2feet, as it is in the far right side of the tank, while the input hose is the shortest with the strainer being on the left side. With the spraybar, would it matter what side I connect the output hose to? With the spraybar running across the back of the tank, I figured it really wouldn't matter.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would try and get the hoses as close to the same length as possible. Some manufacturers recommend this specifically while others don't mention it. I would just put the inlet to the spray bar on the same end of the tank as the intake. The water is going to take the path of least resistance and if the spray bar holes are the same size then they should flow pretty evenly across the span of the spray bar.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> I would try and get the hoses as close to the same length as possible. Some manufacturers recommend this specifically while others don't mention it. I would just put the inlet to the spray bar on the same end of the tank as the intake. The water is going to take the path of least resistance and if the spray bar holes are the same size then they should flow pretty evenly across the span of the spray bar.


Yeah, that's what I figured. :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Curious....what size tank and stand?


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Curious....what size tank and stand?


Uhhh, it's a 55G 48X15X18. The stand is about an inch bigger on all sides, and about 27" tall.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

toyster17 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Curious....what size tank and stand?
> ...


So it is the depth(front to back) that is the issue? No possible way to get it under the tank at all? What I did just yesterday when installing a very large canister filter was take the measurement from the bottom to the brace in the back up top. In my case it was 24". The reason being I didn't want my hoses to loop down to clear this brace. I wanted to keep my hoses as straight vertically as possible to maximize flow.

Even with a 55g, FX5 full of media it still does around 560gph give or take. Even with added loss due to longer hoses and more bends you still are probably over 500gph. So in reality it is not that big a deal. With all that being said I am very anal about such things and I would try my best to get every single gph out of the filter as possible.

PS...I had to turn my filter in at a angle to get it in my 75g stand but now that it is in there is plenty of room. The filter is just as tall as the fx5 but probably not quite as big in diameter.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


The issue is that there's a shelf that's 5 inches off the ground that connects to each leg of the stand. If not for that, there would be room.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

toyster17 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > toyster17 said:
> ...


The shelf is a factory brace or was it added later? I have owned many 55g's with standard stands and I don't remember ever seeing anything like that.

Reason I ask is there is another forum member, GTZ, that has a 4' tank as well with a FX5. He has a very interesting DIY spray bar that runs the length of the tank but instead of running the outflow of the filter through one end of the spray bar he uses a T fitting right in the middle of the spray bar. Looks very cool and he gets really good flow. Only issue is not being able to get the filter under the tank.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

My filter sits to the side of the stand also. The output is only slightly longer than the input because it runs to the center of the tank.
I don't have any pics of the spraybar assembly, but you can sort of make it out in the pic below.
Let me know if you need more pics and I'll take some tomorrow after work.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

It's a DIY stand. I bought the tank with the stand off Craigslist.










I thought about using a T fitting, but as I was searching through the threads it was said there would be less flow going the T fitting route.

GTZ, what size are your holes and how far apart are they? I drilled mine using a 1/8 drillbit and spaced them 1" apart; hopefully it gives me good flow.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

toyster17 said:


> It's a DIY stand. I bought the tank with the stand off Craigslist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I see what you mean....

I would just put the spray bar input(where the hose meets the spray bar fitting) right next to your intake. You should get VERY strong flow with 1" spaced holes. You are likely going to have to angle it slightly upward which is not a bad thing as it will create a lot of surface disturbance and as GTZ can tell you...I love surface disturbance.

Be sure to post pics....are you going to do it tonight?


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah that was my intention, to angle it upwards and create some surface disturbance. I will most likely install it tomorrow as I wanted to let the spray paint dry another day. I'll definitely take some pictures, maybe make a video of it, I just need to borrow a camera because my original iPhone just isn't cutting it (although I consider it a "classic" and not old :lol: ).


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

toyster17 said:


> Yeah that was my intention, to angle it upwards and create some surface disturbance. I will most likely install it tomorrow as I wanted to let the spray paint dry another day. I'll definitely take some pictures, maybe make a video of it, I just need to borrow a camera because my original iPhone just isn't cutting it (although I consider it a "classic" and not old :lol: ).


Ok....look forward to the pics/video. I am going to be a real pain in the rear right here LOL but when you take a video can you take a video with the spray bar submerged and one with the spray bar up out of the water so we can all see the flow? The reason I ask is these threads are very helpful to me and others as we are always learning new things myself especially. Always looking for a better way.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that was my intention, to angle it upwards and create some surface disturbance. I will most likely install it tomorrow as I wanted to let the spray paint dry another day. I'll definitely take some pictures, maybe make a video of it, I just need to borrow a camera because my original iPhone just isn't cutting it (although I consider it a "classic" and not old :lol: ).
> ...


hmm, it'll be a challenge to do it out of the water with the center glass bracket thingy, but I'll try my best (maybe I'll put some rags there to catch the water). No problem. :thumb:

EDIT: I can probably do a small water change to lower the water line, and then run the spraybar, I think that would be best.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

toyster17 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > toyster17 said:
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

toyster17 said:


> GTZ, what size are your holes and how far apart are they?


I _think_ they're 1/8, however every other hole was smaller than that, I don't remember what size. Also about an inch apart roughly, I just eyeballed it while drilling.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok so the first video is of the spraybar over the water. It's pretty distorted because I started recording (sister's iPod touch) holding it vertically and then switched horizontally. I can email you the video razerback if you wish. I had quite the accident at first try, water all over my living room :lol:

View My Video

Second video of it in action; submerged. There's definitely more pressure on the far side of the spraybar, it's also moving my substrate around a bit (noise in background is not from tank). Was thinking of maybe drilling a little bigger on the left third of the bar, thoughts?

View My Video

This video is a bit better in showing my substrate being moved around. It's more obvious in person, stuck with crappy quality video.

View My Video


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

toyster17 said:


> Ok so the first video is of the spraybar over the water. It's pretty distorted because I started recording (sister's iPod touch) holding it vertically and then switched horizontally. I can email you the video razerback if you wish. I had quite the accident at first try, water all over my living room :lol:
> 
> View My Video
> 
> ...


Wow...awesome flow. Thanks for the videos!!


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol:

I went out, came home at 3am to find half the tank water all over the living room and kitchen. The vinyl tubing slipped off the spraybar end. I don't know how it happened, it was on tight, maybe because I painted the end where the tubing connected? It was fine all day, my younger sister apparently went to bed around midnight at everything was fine then. So it happened between midnight and 3am. I'm exhausted now.

The filter was completely empty, no water, I'm scared all my bacteria is gone and that I'll have to start all over with the fishless cycle. I set it up with the nozzle that came with the fx5 and have it running now. Don't know if I'm willing to try the spraybar again. Ugh, what a shame.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the hose coming off, I'm sure it was quite a mess. On both ends of my hose, I used teflon tape along with PVC cement to ensure that there would be no leaks, I actually had to glue the spray bar fitting, slip the hose on, wait for it to cure and then add more glue around the hose to seal between the hose and PVC, otherwise there was a very slow leak. 
Both ends are clamped as well of course.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would recommend using a hose clamp to secure the hose to the spraybar as insurance to prevent that from happening again. I use clamps on ALL my hose to pipe connections.

One other thing to consider when making your own spraybar is the size and number of holes you drill. You will want the total drilled hole size to equal the inside diameter of the original equipment so that you are still getting the original GPH of the filter's output without restricting the flow.

If you want to reduce the velocity of the water coming out of the spraybar, you will need to enlarge the holes. That will virtually eliminate the substrate being moved by the water stream.

I also found it helpful to have smaller holes (1/8") at the beginning of the spraybar and larger holes (3/16") toward the end of the spraybar. This will help equal out the flow along the entire length of the spraybar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Sorry to hear about the hose coming off, I'm sure it was quite a mess. On both ends of my hose, I used teflon tape along with PVC cement to ensure that there would be no leaks, I actually had to glue the spray bar fitting, slip the hose on, wait for it to cure and then add more glue around the hose to seal between the hose and PVC, otherwise there was a very slow leak.
> Both ends are clamped as well of course.


Hmmm, I might just do that with the pvc cement and add it where the hose and spraybar fitting meet. I had mine clamped as well but it looks like it slipped out slowly but surely. Do you have any pictures of your connections?


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

Deeda said:


> I would recommend using a hose clamp to secure the hose to the spraybar as insurance to prevent that from happening again. I use clamps on ALL my hose to pipe connections.
> 
> One other thing to consider when making your own spraybar is the size and number of holes you drill. You will want the total drilled hole size to equal the inside diameter of the original equipment so that you are still getting the original GPH of the filter's output without restricting the flow.
> 
> ...


Actually I did have it clamped down on both ends. I was sure I put it on real tight, but I don't know now.

After posting those videos yesterday I actually enlarged the first 7 holes or so on the left side and then every other hole, it definitely helped with the velocity.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

toyster17 said:


> Do you have any pictures of your connections?


I'll post pics tomorrow night.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

GTZ said:


> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any pictures of your connections?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

toyster17 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I went out, came home at 3am to find half the tank water all over the living room and kitchen. The vinyl tubing slipped off the spraybar end. I don't know how it happened, it was on tight, maybe because I painted the end where the tubing connected? It was fine all day, my younger sister apparently went to bed around midnight at everything was fine then. So it happened between midnight and 3am. I'm exhausted now.
> 
> The filter was completely empty, no water, I'm scared all my bacteria is gone and that I'll have to start all over with the fishless cycle. I set it up with the nozzle that came with the fx5 and have it running now. Don't know if I'm willing to try the spraybar again. Ugh, what a shame.


Bummer. Hope the damage wasn't too bad.

I used clear 1" clear vinyl hoses attached to PVC pipes going in my tank then secured them with hose clamps.
I was able to push 1.5" the hose onto the PVC, it was a tight fit. I wasn't happy so I took it off and heated the hose end with a lighter to warm it up and managed to get 3" on the PVC end then clamped it. It cooled tightly onto the PVC end and with hose clamp i hope to avoid any possibility of it coming apart.

To hack the thread..
I was going to make a new spraybar (I made a 14" spraybar 5/16 holes 1" apart at the top end of my tank) because I found all my fish stayed on one side and I thought the H20 flow might be too strong. However, I increased the holes to 3/4" and my fish aren't hindered to one side as much


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

theoryguru said:


> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


EDIT: I increased the holes to 5/8" with my step drill bit not 3/4"


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

theoryguru said:


> toyster17 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


I had used a street elbow/slip end (I believe it's called) which only gave me about 3/4" to push the vinyl hose in, I was thinking of putting a regular 90 degree elbow so I can slip in maybe a 2" piece of pvc which would give me a good amount to push in the hose. Maybe it'll also give me enough room to attach two hose clamps to be on the safe side.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The hose needs to go on the outside of the pipe and not into the pipe, based on your above post.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

Deeda said:


> The hose needs to go on the outside of the pipe and not into the pipe, based on your above post.


That's what I meant. Didn't describe it well


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally got around to snapping a few pics of the spraybar connections.
Both ends of the hose are clamped, wrapped with teflon tape and glued with abs solvent.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> I finally got around to snapping a few pics of the spraybar connections.
> Both ends of the hose are clamped, wrapped with teflon tape and glued with abs solvent.


This is on a 75g right? Will the FX5 fit under a standard 75g with stand?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

13razorbackfan said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got around to snapping a few pics of the spraybar connections.
> ...


Yes, 75g. Whether or not it will fit depends on the stand I guess. I have 2 ten gallons in my stand so...otherwise I don't see why not. I will say that the FX5 full of media and water is quite heavy. I'm not sure that I'd want it inside my stand due to the possible awkwardness and pulled back muscles.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

GTZ said:


> I finally got around to snapping a few pics of the spraybar connections.
> Both ends of the hose are clamped, wrapped with teflon tape and glued with abs solvent.


I used this stuff called Magic Tape - multi use plumbers tape, black, sticky and elastic - and wrapped that around the aquastop nozzle to seal the hose along with the clamp. I considered gluing it as well, but changed by mind in case I have to remove the hose.

Street elbows are ideal, but I didn't find any at the store I went to. I like how you angled the PVC elbows.


----------



## Galloyien (Jun 22, 2009)

Were you finally able to get this to work without it coming apart? Sorry about all the water in the floor. That had to be a horrible experience. I am thinking about making two of these for my 125g and 75g tanks.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Galloyien said:


> Were you finally able to get this to work without it coming apart? Sorry about all the water in the floor. That had to be a horrible experience. I am thinking about making two of these for my 125g and 75g tanks.


I can help you build one if you want. I have one on my FX5 and it works great. You can see it in the video in my sig line.


----------

